

Overstock.com Rebrands itself as O.co. Smart or Dumb?? - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2011/03/09/overstock-rebrands-as-o-co/

======
mikerhoads
Maybe this is because I do not have an MBA but I'm completely confused why a
well known (near household) name brand with a .com domain name would switch to
o.co, which no common person would even recognize as a web address if they saw
it without context.

------
phlux
all i see when i look at that domain is this face:

O.o

